# Black Friday Grinders



## s2k9k (Nov 22, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about any of these grinders? Are any of them good?













i_Bass-Pro-Shops_2012_LEM-8-Meat-Grinder_135283207



__ s2k9k
__ Nov 22, 2012


















i_Cabelas_2012_Cabelas-HeavyDuty-Meat-Grinder_1353



__ s2k9k
__ Nov 22, 2012


















i_Gander-Mountain_2012_Gander-Mountain-52hp-Electr



__ s2k9k
__ Nov 22, 2012


















i_Northern-Tool_2012_Kitchener-12-Electric-Meat-Gr



__ s2k9k
__ Nov 22, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2012)

I've got the Kitchener #12... I like it.... A bit noisy but for the 15 minutes of grinding, I can live with it.... Haven't used the stuffer part... Have a vert. 5# stuffer....


----------



## herms (Nov 23, 2012)

I also have the Kitchener it does the job well enough.  Down the road I will get a bigger one but for a few deer or sausage making it will work fine.  Just keep everything cold and it will do a good job grinding.


----------



## doctord1955 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a Kitchener,  was a great little grinder but noisey!  Would go with the lem !


----------



## smoking b (Nov 24, 2012)

Did you end up getting a grinder?


----------

